# Delfindesign,



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone had any dealing with this firm ?

I need a "rear spring hanger" and was given these details as a company who specialise in Talbot Express, have emailed them and tried both there office and workshop numbers, but having no luck, are they still in business ??

Domino :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I had the same result as you Domino,I E-mailed them two months
ago and got no reply.Hopefully someones had more luck than us two.

phil


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Domino, you could try this site for parts we have had some off him before, and he is very helpful http://www.no1gear.com/

Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats great Anne, thanks very much, checked the site and the part i'm after is listed, have mailed them, will let you know how it goes.

Dom.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

annetony said:


> Domino, you could try this site for parts we have had some off him before, and he is very helpful http://www.no1gear.com/
> 
> Anne


Spoke to Mike today, making the part for me and will post it on, very helpful guy, thanks again Anne.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just to put the finishing touch to this, have today received the support bracket, very impressed with its construction, seems to be far heaver build that the original, great service from Mike at http://www.no1gear.com/ and i will be using him again. Thanks again Anne.

. Rear suspension support bracket.


----------

